
Seriously, Don’t Use Icon Fonts - ingve
http://blog.cloudfour.com/seriously-dont-use-icon-fonts/
======
giancarlostoro
What are some serious counter-arguments to using SVG's instead of Icon Fonts?
I'm not a front-end developer but given projects like Electron I may soon be
drafted into it.

Edit:

I ask because the poster (Tyler) has made some great valid points for SVG
icons vs. Icon Fonts.

------
k__
Are there any good SVG alternatives to Font Awesome?

